# Why is Uber offer a surge and you get paid less?



## mark8131969 (Oct 29, 2021)

Have not driven in a while though have been keeping a eye on fare prices thinkjng if its worth driving as gas prices are going up. 
I keep a eye on the same trip and noticed the fare hads been getting lower over the past few months. It's roughly 6 miles and the price is usually around $14. 
Today I see a surge price of $11.00 though the fare quote is $19 01??? And I imagine you will probably never even get the $11 surge as it will disappear when you get close. Has this been the norm lately for Uber??? Just wondering on how the pricing can be so low and how they ever expect a driver to make a profit.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

mark8131969 said:


> Have not driven in a while though have been keeping a eye on fare prices thinkjng if its worth driving as gas prices are going up.
> I keep a eye on the same trip and noticed the fare hads been getting lower over the past few months. It's roughly 6 miles and the price is usually around $14.
> Today I see a surge price of $11.00 though the fare quote is $19 01??? And I imagine you will probably never even get the $11 surge as it will disappear when you get close. Has this been the norm lately for Uber??? Just wondering on how the pricing can be so low and how they ever expect a driver to make a profit.


They dont care if you make a profit or not.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

It's easy.
Did you NOT get the memo?

The less you make, the more you make.
In other words; lowering your prices makes you more money.

Got it?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

New Uber maths


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> New Uber maths


Actually, it's not.
They started that cheap line of shit back when I was driving ... that was 2014 or so.
Yea, I'm an OG.
And you guys that drive now ... ? 
I can only smh and wonder why ...
Sure isn't for money.


----------



## DrivingAware (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Actually, it's not.
> They started that cheap line of shit back when I was driving ... that was 2014 or so.
> Yea, I'm an OG.
> And you guys that drive now ... ?
> ...


Old Uber math with new lipstick

Dunno 30+ a hour works for me


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Old Uber math with new lipstick
> 
> Dunno 30+ a hour works for me


Every market is different.
Every persons needs are different.
If it works for YOU, then carry on brother.
Carry on.


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> It's easy.
> Did you NOT get the memo?
> 
> The less you make, the more you make.
> ...


"Less is more."


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> New Uber maths


Trust the math.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm thinking with gas getting so high uber might offer food coupons instead of surges. You'll see a cloud on the map and it will have pics of fish,cows,pigs and chickens. If you complete the ride you will get a voucher for that animal that was shown in the surge zone where the ride was started. You can then take your app to the local store and pick up your produce.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

mark8131969 said:


> Have not driven in a while though have been keeping a eye on fare prices thinkjng if its worth driving as gas prices are going up.
> I keep a eye on the same trip and noticed the fare hads been getting lower over the past few months. It's roughly 6 miles and the price is usually around $14.
> Today I see a surge price of $11.00 though the fare quote is $19 01??? And I imagine you will probably never even get the $11 surge as it will disappear when you get close. Has this been the norm lately for Uber??? Just wondering on how the pricing can be so low and how they ever expect a driver to make a profit.


Soon


----------

